# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Si te mbaj shenim veprimet e klientit

## kiki_gj

me duhet ndim ne ms access din kush apo e njeh mir ndokush accessin me duhet nje ndim nga ju mund ta kem nga dokush, nese po te lajmerohet

----------


## edspace

Kiki, shkruaj problemin qe ke dhe ata qe dine te ndihmojne do te pergjigjen.

----------


## kiki_gj

Deshiroj te krijoj nje database per servis me thjesht nje histori per qdo klient te cilit i kryhet puna nje histori te tij psh puna qe eshte kryer data me te cilen eshte kryer, pjesa e nderruar kjo ka te bej me teper.

----------


## besart

Ok kiki e kuptova qellimin tuaj.
Por ti duhet te ja fillosh se pari, pastaj problemet ti cekesh ketu.Se ne nuk mund ta krijojme krejt atë database nga ketu.
Patjeter duhet te kesh pak njohuri në Access per te filluar kete projekt,perndryshe e ke te veshtire, se pasojat paraqiten me vone.
Se pari fillo ti me dizajnimin,pastaj pyet per qdo problem qe ke?
tung

----------


## besart

Ok kiki te dergova emailin tim qe e kerkove e ke ne MP.

----------

